# Download call



## Pirate (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey all, my first post, been lurking for a while. I'm looking for a downloadable "Mystery Bird" call to put into my Wildfire II. Is it out there anywhere?

Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, don't know to much about lurking but pop over to the new member forum and tell us a little bit about yourself. As for the Mystery Bird sounds, that one I haven't heard.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT

lurking, is that like stalking but in digital from? lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard. I have no idea which FP sound is the "mystery bird"


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Pirate. Sweetwater, huh? Burnham Brothers has a mystery bird chip. I have never seen it in a Foxpro format.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT. PT has a download section where you can get bird sounds.....


----------

